# Gaming Notebook oder doch lieber Desktop PC und günstiges Notebook?



## Phantom297 (7. Oktober 2013)

*Gaming Notebook oder doch lieber Desktop PC und günstiges Notebook?*

Hey Leute,
brauche mal ein paar Meinungen. Bin auf der Suche nach einem Gaming  Notebook. Das Ganze wäre ja ne einfache Sache, jedoch bin ich mir nicht  ganz sicher, ob es nun ein Notebook sein soll oder lieber ein Desktop  PC.
Unter der Woche bin ich einer anderen Stadt zwecks Studium, am  Wochenende dagegen meist zuhause. Nun hatte ich immer ein Notebook fürs  Studium (ist schon 4,5 Jahre alt, damals gut spieletauglich) und einen  Desktop-PC zuhause (ist noch einigermaßen spieletauglich). 
Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, was für ein Gaming Notebook geeignet wäre  oder aber, ob ich nicht doch einen Desktop Rechner und dazu ein  günstiges Notebook (fürs Studium) kaufe.

Habe folgende Notebooks im Blick (Meinung dazu ist auch erwünscht): XMG A723 oder MSI GX-60
Sollte nach Möglichkeit 900€ nicht übersteigen.

Danke euch schonmal im Voraus!

Viele Grüße
Phantom297


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle - wenn du nicht UNBEDINGT unterwegs spielen willst - lieber ein günstiges Notebook nehmen und den PC was aufrüsten und zum Gamen nutzen. 

Du könntest es sogar so machen: ein Notebook für ca. 500€ mit ner Grafikkarte wie der Nvidia 630m, 635m, 640m oder 740m suchen. Die sind selten, aber es gibt immer mal Angebote - hier zB eines mit ner 635m http://geizhals.at/de/lenovo-g580-59387111-a971844.html   hier die Leistung der Grafikkarte http://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDIA-GeForce-GT-635M.66963.0.html  unten kommen einige Spielebenchmarks

Das bietet also eine Spieleleistung, mit der man moderne Games "spielen kann" - keine hohen Details, aber es reicht völlig aus, wenn Du mal am Uni-Ort ein wenig Abwechslung brauchst. Und für die 400€ kannst Du dann den PC aufrüsten. Oder vlt sogar: ein Officenotebook für 400€, den PC aufrüsten UND dann noch mit den alten Teilen des PCs einen zweiten "Einsteiger-PC" für deinen Uni-Standort zusammenstellen. Was für Hardware steckt denn in deinem jetzigen PC? 

Ach ja: wäre die Akkulaufzeit denn wichtig? Also: weißt Du, ob Du das Notebook auch IN der Uni oft nutzen wirst? Denn Akku und gute Spieleleistung, das beisst sich sehr... 


Nebenbei noch ne weitere Idee: vlt. ein solides Officenotebook mit guter Akkulaufzeit für 500€ nehmen, den PC zu hause aufrüsten, die alten Teile erst mal behalten und zu Weihnachten Budget wünschen, damit Du mit zu alten Teilen die benötigten Dinge für einen Zweit-PC nachkaufen kannst. Dann musst Du zwar ein paar Monate auf Gaming in der Uni-Stadt verzichten, hast aber dann nen passablen Spiele-PC auch in der Uni-Stadt


----------



## Phantom297 (7. Oktober 2013)

Vielen Dank erstmal für den ausführlichen Post!
Also bei mir ist es so: Von Mo-Fr bin ich an meinem Studienort und wohne dort. Bisher hatte ich immer mein Notebook, das ich dort an einen 22 Zoll Monitor angeschlossen habe. Am Wochenende habe ich das immer nach Hause mitgenommen, weil mein Bruder sonst keinen PC mehr zur Verfügung hat. Also er saß dann am Notebook und ich an meinem Desktop PC.

Also die Akkuleistung ist mir mehr oder weniger egal. Das Notebook nutze ich so gut wie nicht in der Uni, höchstens sehr selten mal für Präsentationen oder Gruppenprojekte.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2013)

Okay, dann wäre es halt wie gesagt interessant zu wissen, was Du zu Hause für nen PC hast. Denn da Du am UNi-Standort ja nen Monitor hast, erscheint es mir sogar ne gute Option zu sein, den PC zu Hause aufzurüsten und dessen alte Teile, die ja laut Deiner Aussage noch durchaus spielefähig sind, für einen Zweit-PC zu nutzen, den du dann in deiner Studentenbude nutzt, und für die Uni selbst halt ein Officenotebook.


----------



## Phantom297 (7. Oktober 2013)

Naja so toll ist der nicht mehr, ist ein Quad Core der ersten Generation, mit 4GB Ram, HD 5770 Grafikkarte, insgesamt 1,3 TB Festplatte(n).

Also mir gefällt die Idee bisher ganz gut mir für 500€ ungefähr einen Desktop Pc zusammen zu bauen und mir (evtl auch gebraucht) ein Notebook in der 300-400€ Preisklasse zu kaufen für den mobilen Gebrauch.

Der bessere Desktop PC würde dann in meiner Studentenbude stehen, da ich dort unter der Woche bin und am Wochenende eh kaum zum spielen komme. Würde den guten Desktop dann in den Ferien halt mit dem Auto nach Hause fahren...


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2013)

500€ wird halt eng für nen guten PC, wenn Du da für nen PC wirklich alles neu kaufen musst. Anbei mal ein PC, den ich vor kurzem für 530€ zusammengestellt hab. Die Grafikkarte ist ein Stück besser als eine 5770.


----------



## Phantom297 (7. Oktober 2013)

Die 500€ waren jetzt mal in den Raum geworfen, wenns am Ende 600€ sind geht das auch noch in Ordnung. Etwas Spielraum ist da schon da! 
Habe mir grade mal einen zusammengestellt und komme auf ungefähr 515€, allerdings mit AMD Fx-6400 CPU anstatt von Intel.

Sind die Midi Tower genormt oder gibt es da auch größere und kleinere?


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2013)

Wichtig ist, dass ATX reinpasst - ansonsten ist Midi nicht eindeutig definiert - es gibt Gehäuse, die sich "Midi" nennen und größer sind als andere, die sich selber "big" nennen, aber allgemein sind GamerGehäuse in Midi meist unter 50cm hoch, ca 45cm tief und 20-25cm breit.

Was aber auch ne Option wäre: es gibt (micro)ITX, das ist ein sehr kleines Format - da gibt es dann Gehäuse wie dieses BitFenix Prodigy schwarz, Mini-ITX (BFC-PRO-300-KKXSK-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland die sich leicht transportieren lassen. Für ITX ist dieses Modell zwar an sich sogar riesig, es ist zB auch schon 40cm hoch und 20cm breit, aber halt 10cm kürzer als ein typisches MIDI. Aber dafür passen dort auch längere Grafikkarte und größere CPU-Kühler rein. Bei "normalen" ITX-Gehäusen, die wirklich für SEHR kleine PCs gedacht sind, kann es da eng werden, auch wegen der Belüftung. Das einzige, was man dann anders als für nen Midi-PC kaufen müsste, wäre das Mainboard, dass muss dann auch ITX sein (da gibt es auch ne Auswahl um die 60-80€)

Und der FX-6300 ist nicht so dolle - schau mal hier AMD FX 6300 im Test bei GameStar.de da ist ein core i3-3220 mit dabei, der ist ähnlich wie der core i3, den ich in meinem Beispiel-PC drin hab. Bis auf Batman ist der FX 6300 da stets unterlegen. Die 6 Kerne nutzen in modernen Games leider immer noch nix. AMD ist derzeit im Vergleich zu Intel halt klar unterlegen bei Preis-Leistung.

Allgemein machen grad bei nur 500€ schon 50-100€ mehr SEHR viel aus, zB für nur 50€ mehr wäre für meinen 530Euro-PC-Vorschlag schon eine AMD 7850 oder Nvidia GTX 660 drin, die mal eben für 40-50% mehr FPS sorgen als die 7770.


----------



## Phantom297 (7. Oktober 2013)

Echt super Vorschlag! Ich denke, das ist GENAU die Lösung nach der ich gesucht habe. Also würde sagen 600 (+/- 20€) sind absolut drin. Dachte immer, dass die Kombination AMD/ATi eine deutlich bessere Preis-Leistung hätte, als Intel/Nvidia...


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2013)

Phantom297 schrieb:


> Echt super Vorschlag! Ich denke, das ist GENAU die Lösung nach der ich gesucht habe. Also würde sagen 600 (+/- 20€) sind absolut drin. Dachte immer, dass die Kombination AMD/ATi eine deutlich bessere Preis-Leistung hätte, als Intel/Nvidia...


 
Das ist seit ca nem Jahr nicht mehr so. Mit dem Intel Sockel 1155 kamen vor ca 2,5 Jahren CPUs raus, die deutlich besser als zB ein AMD X4 965 oder FX-6300 waren, und auch entsprechend mehr kosteten - da war AMD noch gut, wenn man nicht so viel ausgeben wollte, und Intel hatte zum ersten Mal seit langem CPUs, die ihr Geld auch wert waren. Bei beidem Top-Preis-Leistungsverhälnis. Aber inzwischen hat Intel auch um die 60-120€ CPUs, die den gleichteuren von AMD mindestens ebenbürtig sind, und die absoluten Top-CPUs von AMD sind nicht besser als die von Intel, aber ineffizienter. Daher bei CPU seit ein paar Monaten: Intel nehmen.

Und Grafikkarten: da war AMD lange vorne bei Preis-Leistung, dann kamen die Nvidia GTX 700er, da hatte Nvidia dann kurz nen Vorteil, und aktuell ist AMD wieder bei gleicher Leistung ein bisschen günstiger - speziell aber um die 150€: da hat AMD die 7850 und Nvidia die GTX 660, die kaum mehr kostet, aber merkbar besser ist. Ab 170-180€ wiederum bietet wieder AMD an sich mehr fürs Geld (AMD 7870 gleich stark aber günstiger als eine Nvidia GTX 660 Ti, und eine AMD 7950 Boost wiederum so gut wie eine GTX 760, aber ebenfalls 20€ günstiger).

Mischen kannst Du ja immer, also egal welche CPU: man kann ne AMD oder Nvidia Grafikkarte nehmen. Ist schon witzig, dass man immer Nvidia und Intel quasi als "zusammengehörend" wahrnimmt 



willst Du also jetzt nen PC mit so nem ITX-Board nehmen? Könnte Dir heute abend da nen Vorschlag zusammenstellen.


----------



## Phantom297 (7. Oktober 2013)

Ok, gut zu wissen. Also bei nem anderen Versand habe ich ne 2GB HD 7870 für ungefähr 150€ gefunden...
Ja, der ITX PC hört sich sehr gut an, sofern ich damit auch entsprechend spielen kann  Wäre echt super, wenn du mir da was zusammenstellen könntest!


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2013)

Haste denn nen bestimmten Shop, wo du bestellen willst? Kannst Du den PC auch selber zusammenbauen?


----------



## Phantom297 (7. Oktober 2013)

Hab meinen alten Desktop vor Jahren bei hoh.de bestellt, bzw die Komponenten dafür. 
Den hab ich damals mit nem Kumpel zusammengebaut. Inzwischen hab ich aber genug Erfahrung, dass ich das locker alleine schaffen sollte. Habe ja bei meinem Desktop PC schon so gut wie alle Komponenten selbst ausgetauscht mittlerweile.
Möglichst gute Preise sollte der Shop haben, weiß nicht wie gut da hardwareversand.de im Vergleich zu anderen Shops ist.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2013)

hardwareversand ist da an sich immer sehr gut, ist aber teils nur bei Gang über Preisvergleichseiten ganz vorne dabei und vor allem bei Grafikkarten oft schonmal 20-30€ im Shop im Vergleich zum Preisvergleich - die könnten den PC aber halt auch für wenig Geld zusammenbauen, und das ginge auch erst mal ohne Grafikkarte, die du dann wiederum woanders bestellen könntest.

auch gut/beliebt sind aber zb mindfactory - ich selber hab mit hardwareversand halt nur gute Erfahrungen, die sind auch beim Preisvergelcih top bewertet. bei mindfactory gab es mal ne Weile RELATIV oft Beschwerden, dass mal ne Reklamation nicht gut verlief oder auch wg. Ware, die wohl eindeutig "gebraucht" aus ner Rücksendung stammte, aber in den letzten paar Monaten bestellen da sehr viele, und ich hab da länger nichts negatives gehört.

Ich mach heute abend einfach mal ein Beispiel, vlt kannste Du ja auch einfach die Teile auf 2-3 Shops verteilen, wäre auch kein Thema.


----------



## Phantom297 (7. Oktober 2013)

Also ich denke ja n Hexenwerk wird das Zusammenbauen des PCs nicht, auch wenn das Gehäuse dann ein wenig kleiner ist oder?

Habe diese Grafikkarte gefunden: Radeon HD 7870

Also Budgetobergrenze sind, sagen wir 620€.

Sehe gerade hardwareversand.de baut die Rechner ja wirklich günstig zusammen...wenn das so ist und die auch den IPX bauen können, wäre das echt eine Überlegung wert!


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2013)

Hab mal hier http://www.hardwareversand.de/pcconfwelcome.jsp?pcConfigurator.gpOnly=0 nen PC mit ITX zusammengestellt - Top-CPU, mit Zusammenbau 460€. Die Grafikkarte bestellst Du dann zB bei Caseking (Versand 4€) VTX3D Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition X-Edition, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (VX7870 2GBD5-2DHX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland denn bei hardwareversand ist ne 7870 leider nicht so billig. dann kommst Du ziemlich genau auf 620€

ODER vlt auch direkt bei caseking mal schauen, die bauen glaub ich inzwischen auch PCs zusammen - meiner Erfahrung nach sind die aber bei den meisten Bauteilen halt doch etwas teurer als hardwareversand - wäre aber auch ein sehr guter Shop. 

Alternativen: die Grafikkarte wird wohl nicht leise sein, da sie nur einen Lüfter hat (2 langsame Lüfter sind leiser als ein schneller) - das solltest Du wissen. Und für nen "richtigen", leisen CPU-Kühler reicht es auch nicht. Und es hat nur für 4GB RAM gereicht, das sollte man dann irgendwann mal auf 8GB aufrüsten. Aber besser jetzt nur 4GB als woanders am PC zu sparen. 

ODER DU nimmst nur einen Core i3, dann hast Du halt als CPU keine ganz so gute Grundlage. Wäre zwar "ausreichend", aber der 4570 wäre eben "Top"

ODER: auf ITX verzichten und ein kleineres Midi-Gehäuse nehmen, dann halt Micro-ATX als Mainbaord. Die Gehäuse und Boards sind dann etwas günstiger als das, was ich zusammengestellt hab - da gewinnst Du vlt. ca 40-50€


----------



## Phantom297 (7. Oktober 2013)

Sieht schonmal echt gut aus! Vielen Dank dafür!
Naja, auf die paar Euro kommts dann auch nicht mehr an, so dass man auch 8GB Ram einbauen könnte.
Ist das Netzteil ok oder wäre da ein 80 Plus Netzteil die bessere Wahl?

Und passt das auch wirklich alles in das ITX Gehäuse?
Die CPU scheint eine sehr lange Lieferzeit zu haben...


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2013)

Bei der CPU kannst Du auch nen core i5-4670 nehmen, kostet dann was mehr. Oder auch nen i5-3570, als Board dann eines für Sockel 1155. Von der Leistung her ist das fast identisch.

Als Netzteil vlt das BeQuiet L7 530W, das ist sehr bewährt - so 40-50€ sollte es kosten, wenn es 450-500W hat.

Und das passt. Das Gehäuse ist da extra drauf ausgelegt - es kann nur bei manchen Netzteilen sein, dass die nicht GANZ bis zum Anschlag reinpassen, weil das Kabel da stört, aber das wäre nur ein Schönheitsfehler - normalerweise kannst Du aber bei hardwareversand nur das reinkonfigurieren, was auch passt.


----------



## Phantom297 (7. Oktober 2013)

Wie wäre es mit diesem Netzteil: http://www.hardwareversand.de/600+-+700+Watt/47363/Thermaltake+Berlin+630W.article ?
Mit be quiet habe ich in der Vergangenheit schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, hatte davon schon 2, die beide Male hops gegangen sind.

Wie gut bauen die von hardwareversand das Ganze zusammen? Taugt die Montage was oder ist das nachher was, das mehr schlecht als recht zusammengebaut ist?


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2013)

BQ hatte vor 3-4 Jahren mal ein Problem, das ist aber schon längst gelöst. Das Thermaltake Berlin ist aber für ein 630W-Modell auch was zu billig - aber es gibt in dem Preisbereich echt ansonsten so gut wie nix außer dem BEquiet L7 530W.


Von der Montage hab ich noch nix schlechtes gehört - klar würde das manch einer selber dann an der ein oder anderen Stelle besonders ordentlich machen, d.h. die Kabel usw. sind vlt nicht supermega-ordentlich verlegt - aber die Sachen sollten alle korrekt und gut sitzen, und Kühler ab nem bestimmten Gewicht bauen die auch bewusst nicht ein, weil das für den Versand zu kritisch wäre.


----------



## Phantom297 (7. Oktober 2013)

Ok, dann also das hier: http://www.hardwareversand.de/500+-+600+Watt/27970/be+quiet!+Pure+Power+L7+530+Watt.article
Der CPU Kühler könnte bei so einem kleinen Gehäuse etwas tricky einzubauen sein meinst du nicht?


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2013)

Phantom297 schrieb:


> Ok, dann also das hier: http://www.hardwareversand.de/500+-+600+Watt/27970/be+quiet!+Pure+Power+L7+530+Watt.article
> Der CPU Kühler könnte bei so einem kleinen Gehäuse etwas tricky einzubauen sein meinst du nicht?


 
Man baut den Kühler ja zuerst auf das Board und macht dann beides ins Gehäuse rein - das sollte kein Problem sein. Zudem ist das Prodigy für ITX-Verhältnis ja auch sehr groß.

Schau mal hier http://www.hardwareoverclock.com/BitFenix_Prodigy_wei%C3%9F_Mini-ITX-3.htm


----------



## Phantom297 (7. Oktober 2013)

Ok, das schaut ja gar nichtmal so klein aus. Hoffe das lässt sich ordentlich transportieren.
Würde dann lieber gleich noch 8GB Ram einbauen, auf die paar € kommts dann auch nicht mehr an. Welchen soll ich nehmen?
Und wie ist das mit dem Lüfter, soll ich da noch einen nehmen oder ist das nicht nötig?
Und noch ne Frage zur CPU: es handelt sich bei der CPU, die du eingebaut hast ja um eine VGA CPU, also mit Onboard Karte. Ergänzen sich dann die beiden Karten, dh. übernimmt die Onboard Karte die Funktion bei Betrieb mit niedriger Leistung oder ist das überflüssig bei einer "großen" Karte?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2013)

ALs CPU-Kühler kannst Du zB nen Scythe Katana 4 nehmen, der macht den PC halt nochmal leiser - aber dann solltest Du auch lieber eine als "leise" bekannte Version der AMD 7870 nehmen ^^ sonst macht das keinen Sinn, beim CPU-Kühler nen "guten" zu nehmen.

Die CPU-Grafik ergänzt sich nicht, sondern die wird halt dann genutzt, wenn du keine extra Karte einbaust.

RAM: nimm einfach 2x mal den, den ich vorschlug, oder den hier http://www.hardwareversand.de/1600+...it+G.Skill+Ares+PC3-12800U+CL9-9-9-24.article - theoretisch kannst Du jeden mit DDR3-1600 und 1,5V (steht bei den Produktdetails) nehmen, und am besten 2x4 und nicht 1x8GB - der Ares wäre grad der günstigste, auf den alles zutrifft und der auch auf Lager ist.

ach ja: die CPU ist doch auf Lager http://www.hardwareversand.de/Sockel+1150/78028/Intel+Core+i5-4570+Box%2C+LGA1150.article ich hab aus Versehen die "tray"-Version genommen, ich meinte die "box", da ist dann auch ein Lüfter dabei.


----------



## Phantom297 (8. Oktober 2013)

Reicht der CPU Lüfter der Boxed überhaupt? Hatte immer n extra Lüfter...

Wo finde ich ne leise Version der HD 7870?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2013)

Klar reicht der boxed, sonst würde sich Intel ja selber Garantiefälle produzieren  der ist halt nur nicht so leise wie ein Extra Kühler für 15-25€ - aber inzwischen auch deutlich leiser als die Boxed von vor 4-5 Jahren.

leisere Versionen müssten diese sein XFX Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition Double Dissipation Edition, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (FX-787A-CDFC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und XFX Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition, Black Edition Dual Fan, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (FX-787A-CDBC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder auch ASUS HD7870-DC2-2GD5-V2 DirectCU II, Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS50-L0UAY0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und MSI R7870-2GD5T/OC, Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V274-015R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ich würd die Asus nehmen. 

vlt kannst Du die Karte BEVOR Du die PC-Konfiguration von hardwareversand startest schon mal bei hardwareversand aufrufen, wie teuer die da grad ist - wenn die beim Preisvergleich deutlich günstiger ist, dann ruf sie über den Preisvergleichlink auf, damit du auch den Preisvergleich-Preis bekommst, und die Karte lässt halt einfach mit im Warenkorb, konfigurierst den PC ohne die Karte fertig und bestellst dann - die Karte kannst Du dann ja auch zu hause selber einbauen. Derzeit wäre die Ersparnis beim Preisvergleich-Preis aber nur gering, zB bei der Asus nur 1€. Bei mir waren es aber schon mal 30€ Unterschied bei nem Kaufpreis von 250€.

Ich würd die Karte vlt sowieso lieber separat in den Warenkorb legen, denn wenn man eine gute Grafikkarte in den PC mitreinnimmt, kann man manchmal nur Netzteil mit einem bestimmten Mindest-Watt-Wert nehmen, der an sich nicht nötig ist - die Grafikkartenhersteller übertreiben halt immer mit den Watt-Angaben, damit selbst ein "mieses" Netzteil reicht, bei dem die Wattangaben oft übertrieben sind.


----------



## Phantom297 (8. Oktober 2013)

Also wenn ich schon eine extra eine leise Karte kaufe, hätte ich gerne n leistungsstarken, leisen CPU Kühler, wäre ja sonst irgendwie leicht sinnfrei 
Ist das sicher so, dass ich dann n stärkeres Netzteil nehmen muss wenn ich die Karte gleich verbauen lasse oder nur manchmal? 
Würde dann die Asus gleich vom hardwareversand nehmen, dann zahl ich nur einmal Versandkosten.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2013)

Also, bei hardwareversand isses meiner Erfahrung nach so: du nimmst zB ne 7870 im Konfigurator für den PC, für die der Hersteller "550W nötig" sagt, und dann kannst Du eben nur Netzteile ab 550W auswählen, obwohl ein Markenmodell mit 450W völlig reicht. Und wenn Du zuerst das Netzteil aussucht, dann wird Dir wiederum die 7870 evlt gar nicht mitangezeigt im Konfigurator bei den verfügbaren Grafikkarten.

Ich hab mal testweise grad was zusammengestellt, da ginge zB mit dem 500W-Version des BeQuiet L8 (55€) die Asus 7870 problemlos, das wird also akzeptiert. Und wenn ich das Netzteil wieder entferne, könnte ich sogar 300W-Netzteile auswählen - scheinbar haben die diese "Sperre" also im Moment nicht aktiv. Das was neulich anders, ist halt mal so, mal so - das musst Du dann wohl einfach mal testen, wenn du bestellst.


----------



## Phantom297 (8. Oktober 2013)

Und wie schauts bezüglich Kühler aus? Kannst mir da einen leisten, leistungsstarken empfehlen? 
Dann würde ja ne Tray Version der CPU ausreichen, sofern es davon eine gibt.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2013)

Die Tray sind meistens sogar teurer als die boxed, weil die kaum mehr ein normaler Privatkunde kauft. 

Kühler zB einer von denen http://www.hardwareversand.de/Intel+AMD/50995/Thermaltake+Contact+21.article oder http://www.hardwareversand.de/Intel+AMD/60115/Scythe+Katana+4%2C+f%C3%BCr+alle+Sockel+geeignet.article oder http://www.hardwareversand.de/Intel+AMD/72553/Cooler+Master+Hyper+T4+CPU-Kühler+-+120mm.article

es KANN sein, dass die nen Kühler wg. des Gewichts nicht einbauen, dann musst Du das selber machen. Beim Transport könnte so ein Kühler nämlich rumrütteln und schlimmstenfalls nen Schaden anrichten, oder sich auch "nur" lockern, womit viele Laien dann ein Problem haben - daher montieren die nicht jeden Kühler drauf, die weisen dich da aber auch drauf hin.


----------



## Phantom297 (8. Oktober 2013)

Ok, noch zwei Fragen. Wie schauts mit Wlan aus, falls ich das mal brauchen sollte? 
Und eine Hybrid Platte bringt mir wohl keine nennenswerte Performance Steigerung nehm ich an oder?
Nochmal vielen Dank übrigens, ist echt klasse deine Unterstützung!

Hier mal die momentane Ausstattung, Kosten: 705,41€




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passt das so oder kann man da noch ausstattungstechnisch (also preislich) was drehen, ohne dass die Leistung leidet?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2013)

Das passt sehr gut, du könntest halt wie gesagt ein µATX-Gehäuse nehmen und dann etwas sparen, aber ansonsten kann man da nix mehr optimieren beim Preis, ohne dass du direkt merkbar Leistung verlierst. Höchstens beim Mainboard vlt das hier nehmen http://www.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/79858/ASRock+B85M-ITX%2C+Sockel+1150%2C+ITX.article spart ein paar Euro ein.

Wegen WLAN: einfach nen USB-Stick nehmen, die sind heute für 15-30€ sehr gut. Ansonsten müsstest Du ne WLAN-Karte einbauen, aber das geht bei den ITX-Boards, die es derzeit für den Sockel 1150 gibt, nicht, weil die alle nur EINEN Steckplatz haben und da kommt ja die Grafikkarte rein...  du könntest dann höchstens - wenn Du sicher bist, WLAN zu benötigen - direkt noch 10-20€ drauflegen und ein Board inkl. WLAN nehmen, das gibt es nämlich: MSI H87I (7851-020R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Gigabyte GA-H87N-WIFI Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 


Ne Hybrid-Platte halt halt ne kleine SSD mit drin, aber ich würd keine nehmen, sondern eher mal direkt eine richtige SSD separat kaufen, 120GB reichen da locker für Windows und alle normalen Programm und noch einiges an "eigene Dateien" usw. - vlt zu Weihnachten eine wünschen   mit ner SSD wird windows dann gefühlt viel schneller, weil die schneller lädt (auch Kleinkram) als eine Festplatte. Hier mehr zu SSDs Kaufberatung SSDs - Tipps und Wissen zum superschnellen Datenspeicher und Festplatten-Alternative


----------



## Phantom297 (8. Oktober 2013)

Wenn sich die Boards mit und ohne Wlan nichts von der Leistung her schenken und problemlos eingebaut werden können, würde ich die paar Euro lieber noch investieren und eines mit Wlan einbauen lassen.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2013)

Die Leistung hängt so gut wie gar nicht vom Board ab - das Board gibt nur die Ausstattung vor, also zB Anzahl USB usw., und FALLS mal übertakten will, nimmt man ebenfalls ganz bestimmte Modelle. 

Zum MSI find ich keine Meinungen, zum Gigabyte hier jeweils 3x eine Meinung GIGABYTE H87N-WIFI Socket1150 H87 2xDDR3 PCI-E USB3: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör und GIGABYTE GA-H87N-WIFI, Mainboard  und Caseking.de  

Falls Du per WLAN auch Onlinegames spielen willst, bei denen es auch auf Reaktion ankommt, wäre aber vlt. ein guter WLAN-Stick die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Phantom297 (8. Oktober 2013)

Ok, dann werde ich es bei dem ausgesuchten Board belassen und mir gegebenenfalls einen Wlan Stick kaufen. 
Reicht denn die Anzahl der USB Ports des Gehäuse/Boards aus, um problemlos ein paar Geräte anschließen zu können?
Soundkarte ist ja dann aufgrund des einen PCIE Slots nicht möglich, aber verwende ohnehin ein Headset, das über eine USB Soundkarte verfügt.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2013)

Das Board hat hinten 6x USB (4x 2.0USB, 2x USB3.0), und intern nochmal zwei Anschlüsse, einer davon USB3.0, das Du per Kabel an die Gehäusefront anschließen kannst - dann hast Du dort 2x USB3.0 verfügbar. Also zusammen 8x USB - da kannst Dir ja denken, ob das für Deine Ansprüche reicht. 

USB 3.0 und 2.0 sind zueinander kompatibel, du hast halt bei 2.0-Ports maximal 2.0-Speed, und wenn du ein 2.0-Gerät an 3.0 einsteckst, hast Du natürlich auch maximal 2.0-Speed.


----------



## Phantom297 (8. Oktober 2013)

Gut, das reicht mir denke ich 
Sonst noch was, was ich einbauen könnte, bevor ichs dann endgültig bestell?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2013)

Wüsste sonst nix. Das Gehäuse bekommst du übrigens in vielen Farben, kannst dann halt schauen, welche Dir am besten passt.


----------



## Phantom297 (8. Oktober 2013)

Ok, dachte dir fällt vielleicht noch was Nützliches ein oder so. Das mit den Farben habe ich schon gesehen, aber da ist wieder die Sache der Lieferbarkeit...


----------



## Phantom297 (8. Oktober 2013)

Was hat es mit den U Zahlen beim Arbeitsspeicher auf sich?
Muss jetzt ne neue Grafikkarte nehmen, wollte grade bestellen, die Asus ist nicht mehr verfügbar im Moment leider. Welche soll ich stattdessen nehmen? Bis auf die erstgenannte XFX Karte (scheint etwas schwächer zu sein), sind alle vorgeschlagenenen, leisen Karten ausverkauft. Hätte aber durch den Kauf zweier Einzelstücke ungefähr 20€ im Budget Luft nach oben, also kann auch ne etwas teurere Karte sein...

Und noch ne andere Frage, mein Bruder will sich auch n PC zusammenbauen: Kannst du da ein ATX Mainboard mit 1150 Sockel empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2013)

Dieses 12800U sind die theoretischen Megabyte/Sekunde, die das RAM durch den Takt schafft. 1600er RAM ist immer 12800U, 1333er wäre 10667U und so weiter, und das "PC3" is halt DDR3.


Du könntest die Grafikkarte natürlich auch woanders bestellen - zB ASUS HD7870-DC2-2GD5-V2 DirectCU II, Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS50-L0UAY0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

oder sogar diese hier http://www.alternate.de/html/produc.../DeGeizhals/MSI/+Laserdrucker/product/1055860  kostet zwar 200€, ist aber nochmal ein Stück besser, der Preis bei alternate ist da grad Top.


Bei hardwareversand ne 7870 vorrätig zB diese http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=57546&agid=1165&pvid=4nczn5z9x_hmjl349n&ref=13 



Und ein ganz gutes Board zum günstigen Kurs soll das hier sein MSI H87-G41 PC Mate (7850-001R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland sofern man nicht übertakten will


----------



## Phantom297 (8. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaube, dann nehm ich die MSI HD 7950 Karte, denke das ist noch etwas zukunfssicherer und ich bin für Battlefield 4 halbwegs gerüstet  Passt die dann auch mit Sicherheit in mein Gehäuse? Kann nämlich nur 2 Modelle der 7950 im hardwareversand Konfigurator aufrufen... //Edit: Ok, liegt am Netzteil. Ohne NT kann ich sie reinpacken. Reicht dann die Power aus vom Netzteil?

Wäre es dann ne bessere Option statt dem 12800U n "höheren" Ram zu verbauen, wenn dieser nur 2,3 € mehr kostet?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Oktober 2013)

Es schadet nix, wenn du schnellere RAM einbaust. Es darf aber kein "ecc" sein - sollte Dir an sich aber auch gar nicht angezeigt werden, wenn du suchst. Und schau auch, dass es kein RAM mit so nem hohen Külkörper ist, das wird sonst eventuell eng mit dem CPU-Kühler.


EIne 7950 müsste an sich genauso gut reinpassen wie ne 7870. Von der Länge her hat das Prodigy bis zu 31cm Platz, wenn man einen Teil des HDD-Käfigs ausbaut (da sind natürlich trotzdem noch Plätze für Festplatten frei). Die 7950 von MSI ist 27cm, ne 7870 um die 24-26cm.


----------



## Phantom297 (9. Oktober 2013)

Wäre nur die 14000er Variante vom G.Skill Ares Ram, den du mir empfohlen hast. 
http://www.hardwareversand.de/1866+Low+Voltage/56814/8GB-Kit+G.Skill+Ares+PC3-14900U+CL9-10-9-28.article?pcconfAddUri=/pcconfigurator.jsp%3FpcConfigurator.ram.ram.0%3D56814%3A3002&pcconfBackUri=/pcconfselect.jsp?search.sKey=&pcConfigurator.catid=3&pcConfigurator.maid=0

Gut, dann nehme ich die bessere Karte, hoffe ich bekomme die alleine in den Rechner mit so wenig Platz 

//E: PC + Grafikkarte soeben bestellt, komme jetzt inklusive Versand und Zusammenbau auf ungefähr 727€ (inkl. 10€ Gutschein). Ist glaub echt n guter Preis für die Leistung und die enorme Mobilität die ich jetzt hab.

Nochmals vielen vielen Dank für deine Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (9. Oktober 2013)

dann schreib mal, wenn die Sachen da sind. Für die Grafikkarte wirst Du halt ein Stück HDD-Käfig wegmachen müssen, aber das wirst Du ja dann sehen, das erklärt sich von selbst. Falls ausgerechnet dort dann die Festplatte eingebaut wurde, muss die halt in nen anderen Schacht wandern


----------



## Phantom297 (14. Oktober 2013)

PC und Grafikkarte kamen am Freitag an. Der Einbau war eigentlich kein Problem, schade ist nur, dass es nun nur noch einen freien Slot für eine Festplatte gibt, da ich 3 Halterungen aus Platzgründen entfernen musste. Das Kabelmanagement im Gehäuse ist bei dieser Größe auch etwas tricky, muss ich sagen 
Der PC läuft aber wirklich 1a und das auch noch flüsterleise. Bin sehr zufrieden. Nun suche ich nur noch nach einer möglichst kostengünstigen SSD um die Ladevorgänge noch ein wenig zu beschleunigen!

Das einzig richtig Negative ist nun, dass ich meinen 2. Desktop Rechner heute wieder in Betrieb nehmen wollte, doch es tat sich garnichts. Netzteil ist auf 1, aber es brennt nichtmal die Diode vom Mainboard. Nehme also an, dass es defekt ist. Weiß allerdings nicht mehr wo ich es gekauft habe und finde (derzeit) keine Rechnung. Das bedeutet, ich muss nun wohl nach einem Neuen suchen. Hast du mir da eine gute (und möglichst preisgünstige) Empfehlung. 

Rechnerdaten: Core2Quad 4x2,4 Ghz (1. Generation), AMD HD 5770 Grafik, 4 GB Ram, 1 DVD Laufwerk, 2 HDD, mehrere Lüfter. Bisher war ein 500w Netzteil verbaut, denke aber es würde auch ein etwas schwächeres seinen Dienst erfüllen, oder was meinst du?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2013)

Vlt. nimm mal das neue Netzteil des anderen PCs, ob es damit geht - wenn ja, dann is wohl das Netzteil defekt. Neu reichen würde an sich jedes Modell mit 350-400W oder mehr für ca 40€ wie zB be quiet! Pure Power L7 350W ATX 2.3 (L7-350W/BN104) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  es sollte halt 1x Stecker für PCIe 6/8Pin haben


----------



## Phantom297 (14. Oktober 2013)

Aber wenn nichtmal die Leuchte am Mainboard brennt, spricht das doch eigentlich mit großer Sicherheit für einen Netzteildefekt oder?
Wenn ich den Netzschalter auf 1 stelle, kommen vom Netzteil ganz leise Klickgeräusche (oder ähnliches, schwer zu beschreiben). Hört man kaum.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2013)

Es kann auch das Board defekt sein ^^  oder nur ein Kurzschluss zB unter dem Board, oder ein Stecker nicht richtig drauf.


----------



## Phantom297 (14. Oktober 2013)

Habe den PC vor dem Anschalten abgestaubt, da sie im Inneren viel Staub abgesetzt hatte. 
Stecker vom Board habe ich schon überprüft, aus- und wieder eingesteckt, ohne Erfolg. 
Das mit dem Netzteil aus dem neuen PC ausbauen ist halt so ne Sache bei dem kleinen Gehäuse...


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2013)

Kannst Du nicht - nur zum Test - NUR den Haupt-Stromstecker und einen PCie für die Grafikkarte aus dem einen Gehäuse raus uns ins andere reinführen? Das reicht ja. Die Laufwerke kannst Du bei dem Test ja weglassen.


----------



## Phantom297 (15. Oktober 2013)

Also Mainboard müsste gehen, aber Grafikkarte geht schlecht, da es mit dem Kabel wirklich ein unglaubliches Gefummel war im Mini Gehäuse. Reicht es, wenn ich nur das Mainboard anschließe?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2013)

Phantom297 schrieb:


> Also Mainboard müsste gehen, aber Grafikkarte geht schlecht, da es mit dem Kabel wirklich ein unglaubliches Gefummel war im Mini Gehäuse. Reicht es, wenn ich nur das Mainboard anschließe?



Also, zumindest sollte das Board dann ein Zeichen geben. Der PC wird zwar wohl nicht angehen, wenn die Grafikkarte keinen/zu wenig Strom hat, aber es sollte sich mehr zeigen als mit nem defekten Netzteil. Oder hat das alte Board auch onboard-Grafik? Erkennt man daran, dass es auch beim Board hinten einen oder mehrere Monitoranschlüsse gibt.


----------



## Phantom297 (15. Oktober 2013)

Bin grade leider nicht zuhause, werde das morgen im Laufe des Tages mal alles probieren. Wenn ich das NT ans Board anschließe und die Diode wieder brennt, weiß ich ja eigentlich schon bescheid...


----------



## Phantom297 (17. Oktober 2013)

Netzteil eines alten PC ans Mainboard angeschlossen, siehe da, die Leuchte brennt. Habe dann das "defekte" NT ausgebaut. Zur letzten Kontrolle nochmal ans MB angeschlossen...Leuchte brennt auf einmal wieder!
Jetzt wieder alles eingebaut und angeschlossen und die Kiste scheint wieder zu laufen, keine Ahnung wieso weshalb und warum


----------



## Herbboy (17. Oktober 2013)

Vlt war nur ein Stecker doch nicht richtig eingerastet oder so


----------



## Phantom297 (17. Oktober 2013)

Will mir jetzt noch ne SSD holen, um das Ganze komplett zu machen. Soll etwa 250GB Speicher haben. Hast da ne Empfehlung? Wie ist die Samsung 840 Evo so?


----------



## Herbboy (17. Oktober 2013)

Die evo hat DEUTLICH weniger Schreibzyklen als alle anderen modernen SSDs, weil Samsung da aus unerfindlichen Gründen andere Chips verwendet. Die "hält" zwar trotzdem bei normalen Usern dann sicher so lange, wie es Sinn macht (einige Jahre), aber ich würd die aus Prinzip meiden. Nimm ne Crucial m500 oder Kingston HyperX 3k oder so.


----------



## Phantom297 (17. Oktober 2013)

Was bedeutet das mit der geringen Anzahl an Schreibzyklen? Ist die von der Lese- und Schreibgeschwindigkeit den anderen SSDs nicht ziemlich überlegen? Ich seh die Crucial M500 bring es gerade mal auf 250 mb/s (schreiben)...


----------



## Herbboy (17. Oktober 2013)

Der Schreibespeed ist ziemlich egal, denn wann schreibst Du schon größere Datenmengen auf die SSD? Vor allem: von wo aus? Wenn Du von einem USB-Stick oder einer externen HDD oder auch internen HDD was auf die SSD kopierst, dann wird das nicht schneller gehen als deren Lesespeed, der wiederum bei weitem nicht mal 200MB/s beträgt. Wenn mal was geschrieben wird, dann Spielstände oder Kleinigkeiten, die Windows kurz zwischenspeichert - dazu brauchst Du aber keine 500MB/s. Ob du dann 250 oder 400 oder 500 hast, spielt also echt keine Rolle. Wichtig bei ner SSD ist die Reaktionszeit, die ist da immer quasi Null, weil die Daten in Chips liegen und nicht wie bei einer Festplatte von dem Lesearm mühsam gesucht werden müssen. Die MB/S sind auch bei Lesen - eher Nebensache, aber dann doch etwas wichtiger als das Schreiben. Denn das, was die SSD so schnell macht, ist das superfixe Laden von "Kleinkram", nicht dass Laden von 2GB in 4 Sekunden - trotzdem hilft es, wenn dann die gefundenen Daten auch mit 400 statt 200 MB/S fließen können 

Die Speicherchips bei ner SSD haben aber eine begrenzte Lebensdauer - das sind aber trotzdem einige Tausend, also bei zB 5000 Zyklen (die meisten modernen haben noch mehr) kannst Du also die SSD zB 2500 Tage am Stück zweimal komplett täglich neu überschreiben, das sind immer noch fast 7 Jahre Lebensdauer, und dann sind die Chips auch nicht kaputt, sondern man kann nur nichts mehr neu schreiben. Bei den Chips der Evo sind es aber nur 1000 Zyklen - das ist zwar immer noch genug, weil Du sicher ja nicht jeden Tag die SSD komplett überschreibst, aber ich würde da lieber ne andere nehmen. 

Die HyperX 3k ist ja auch ein Tipp, die hätte auch beim Schreiben nen hohen Wert, wobei das wie gesagt nicht so wichtig ist.

Guckst Du auch hier Kaufberatung SSDs - Tipps und Wissen zum superschnellen Datenspeicher und Festplatten-Alternative


----------



## Phantom297 (18. Oktober 2013)

Vielen Dank für diese ausführliche Antwort!!
Soll das also heißen, dass es lediglich auf die Lebensdauer der einzelnen SSDs ankommt. Habe gemeint mal gelesen zu haben, dass sich diese auch in der Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit stark unterscheiden würden (z.B. auch gerade die älteren Modelle im Vergleich zu den Neueren). Möchte halt ein möglichst schnelles System (schneller Windows Boot, schnelle Zugriffszeiten und kürzere Spiele-Ladezeiten).

Was hältst du von folgendem Produkt (im Vergleich zur Evo): Kingston SSDNow V300 240GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (SV300S37A/240G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Diese hier könnte ich (mit Gutschein) für 109€ bekommen (was taugt die im Vergleich?): http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...k-SDSSDHP-256G-G25-256-GB-25-SATA-III-600-MBs


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2013)

Die Kingston soll auch gut sein, die SanDisk ist ebenfalls solide. 

Die Unterschiede bei den modernen Modellen sind echt gering - da hast Du zwar in Tests dann mal 10% mehr oder weniger, aber 10% von eh schon nur 1 Millisekunde oder 10% bei eh schon 440MB/s Datenrate, das merkst Du als User niemals.


----------



## Phantom297 (18. Oktober 2013)

Und welche der SSDs würdest du nehmen? Die Sandisk würde wie gesagt nur 109 kosten.

Hier lese ich halt, dass die Ultraplus schon deutlich langsamer sein soll als die Crucial M500 
http://www.tomshardware.de/ssd-marvell-sandforce-indilinx-msata,testberichte-241325-15.html


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab ja von Anfang an die Crucial empfohlen, weiß gar nicht, warum du noch andere haben wolltest   ist halt auch Deine Entscheidung: die Sandisk ist halt wiederum merkbar günstiger.


----------



## Phantom297 (20. Oktober 2013)

Bin bei solchen Dingen halt wirklich oft sehr unentschlossen 
Lese halt überall verschiedene Dinge in den Testberichten, da schreibt auch jeder gern was anderes. 
Aber scheinen sich ja in der Leistung echt kaum zu unterscheiden, also in der Praxis.


----------



## Phantom297 (22. Oktober 2013)

Habe mir gestern die 256GB Ultraplus bestellt. Bin nun am überlegen, ob sich die kleinere 120 GB Variante (60€ mit Gutschein bei Conrad) nicht auch für meinen zweit Rechner lohnen würde. Meinst du nicht, dass es eine spürbare Leistungssteigerung bringen würde?
Quad-Core 2,4 Ghz (1. Gen), HD 5770, 4 GB Ram....


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2013)

Ne SSD statt ner Festplatte bringt grad beim normalen Alltag gefühlt eine ganze Menge. Der PC wird natürlich nicht wirklich schneller im Sinne von "schneller rechnen", aber er fühlt sich schneller an. Denn immer, wenn was geladen werden muss, ist es halt viel schneller fertig und somit auch nutzbar für dich. Lohnt sich also immer, wenn einem der Komfort das Wert ist.


----------



## Phantom297 (23. Oktober 2013)

Ok, denke ich werde mr die Kingston V300 für 60€ für den PC holen.
Habe gelesen, dass auch ältere Rechner, also mit älteren Sata-Anschlüssen bzw Mainboards noch sehr von einer SSD in punkto Ladezeiten profitieren können. Mein Vater hat nämlich einen ziemlich alten Office PC (Pentium 4) und ich denke das wäre vlt was.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Oktober 2013)

Jo, du hast zwar bei den alten Sata-Ports keine 300-500MB/s, aber die schnelle Reaktionszeit und somit fixes Laden von Kleinkram hat man trotzdem


----------



## Phantom297 (23. Oktober 2013)

Bin von der kingston wieder abgekommen, hab viel Negatives über die Platte gelesen.
Könnte mit Gutschein die Samsung 840 (keine Evo) 120GB als Einbaukit für 68€ bekommen. Taugt die Platte was, auch wenn sie nur 130mb/s Lesegeschwindigkeit aufweist?


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2013)

nur 130? Das ist was arg wenig, das ist Festplattenniveau ^^


----------



## Phantom297 (24. Oktober 2013)

Samsung SSD-Festplatte 840 Upgrade-Kit MZ-7TD120KW 120 GB 2.5 " SATA III (600 MB/s) im Conrad Online Shop | 417647

Sorry Vertipper meinte natürlich 130mb/s Schreibgeschwindigkeit. Lesegeschwindigkeit sind 530 mb/s. 

Dann also doch zur Evo greifen? Nutze den PC nicht so oft wie den anderen...
Oder was sagst im gesamten zu der Platte. Wär halt ne gute Sache mit dem Kit, aber wenn die Platte garnix taugt dann nehm ich besser ne andere...


----------

